# Maggette or Lewis?



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Local rumor (which probably has no basis in reality) speculates that Wolves may try to trade for either Corey Maggette or Rashard Lewis in the offseason.
Ricky Davis would definitely be involved.
I'm not so high on Maggette, but if he is healthy, he would be an upgrade. We would probably have to include a bit player to make the deal work.
I would love to have rashard Lewis though. He makes quite a bit more than davis, so we would include the like of Jaric Hassell or Hudson.

Any thoughts?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i like maggette more, BUT his injury is definitely a problem. 

Rashard i like too, however, sometimes i think hes just too soft... maggette would be better defensively as well.. he gets to the line 10 times a game.. that will definitely help minny out.

i think rashard would be more feasible of an option.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Would either team be willing to deal these players? Maybe the Clips to resign Vlad, Sam I Am, and Kaman, but they would be taking in the same salary for worse players, doesn't make sense? Same with Rashard, why take Ricky Davis, he not as good as Lewis and our throw in's aren't too exciting???? I like both players, but what do we have that Seattle or LAC wants?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We pretty much have the common in that kind of player, they and we each got Mags, Lewis, and Ricky. It's almost like in with new, out with old, but pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

either of these guys is an upgrade over ricky... not by a whole lot, but an upgrade none the less.
i think with the progression of mccants maggette would be the best option.
then make the trade for magloire and we end up with
Banks
Mccants
Maggette
KG
Magloire

Nasty lookin team.... this off-season finally looks like we may have some moves to get excited about.
lewis would be interesting aswell, a lotta people say he is almost a 1st caliber star, and pair a scoring star beside kg and that could be very dangerous


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Maggette's ability to slash would be a better fit for this team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Maggette's ability to slash would be a better fit for this team.


True, but only if mccants' 3 ball stays solid and he can make it game to game consistantly.... 3 pt shooting killed us this season


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> True, but only if mccants' 3 ball stays solid and he can make it game to game consistantly.... 3 pt shooting killed us this season


Which is where Lewis would come in handy. But I like Maggettee more if he's healthy and we need a slasher to get more FT attempts.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Which is where Lewis would come in handy. But I like Maggettee more if he's healthy and we need a slasher to get more FT attempts.


We're always the last places in FT attempts for a season for many years because we are lacking slashers, but Davis did not come out like we expected him to. We are lacking sorely without aggressive offensive mindset of a player. KG is not a suitable one for that situation, he does not get much FT attempts because he does not always slashing through or drawing fouls that much especially 4th quarters. He is not a marquee scoring kind of a player, let alone we never had a real one in franchise history.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> We're always the last places in FT attempts for a season for many years because we are lacking slashers, but Davis did not come out like we expected him to. We are lacking sorely without aggressive offensive mindset of a player. KG is not a suitable one for that situation, he does not get much FT attempts because he does not always slashing through or drawing fouls that much especially 4th quarters. He is not a marquee scoring kind of a player, let alone we never had a real one in franchise history.


Casell was the best player we've had because he needed the ball and he got it and put up great numbers.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Casell was the best player we've had because he needed the ball and he got it and put up great numbers.


Sure thing, but he is not a big time scorer and he never averaged over 21 ppg in his career. I'd love to have a marquee player to come to play for us.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Lewis would be good, if we could keep hassel around to keep some defensive presence on the wings.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Lewis would be good, if we could keep hassel around to keep some defensive presence on the wings.


Yeah, but we signed him for 6 years. Nifty, but too much :curse: Actually, 4 at the beginning of next season.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Yeah, but we signed him for 6 years. Nifty, but too much :curse: Actually, 4 at the beginning of next season.


nearly everyone in the L is over payed, hassel makes a big contribution to this team.

if we are trading for an offensive minded wing player such as lewis we need to keep hassel around for the defensive spark off the bench


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Can someone please tell me how either of the two are better options than Ricky? I know Rashard can shoot the ball better and is a longer player, but night in night hes going to put up the same as Ricky. Corey is a little bit better on the slash but shoots worse and gets injured more. The only one I take a look at is Lewis.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> Can someone please tell me how either of the two are better options than Ricky? I know Rashard can shoot the ball better and is a longer player, but night in night hes going to put up the same as Ricky. Corey is a little bit better on the slash but shoots worse and gets injured more. The only one I take a look at is Lewis.


they are both an upgrade, maggette is a similar, but slightly stonger, more consistant player.
whereas lewis is just a different type of swingman, more of a shooter and again a more consistant scorer than ricky is.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> nearly everyone in the L is over payed, hassel makes a big contribution to this team.
> 
> if we are trading for an offensive minded wing player such as lewis we need to keep hassel around for the defensive spark off the bench


That was before I knew he can be a part of their offense, he barely averaged over 6 points a game right before he was signed. I guess he had to work hard to make his re-signings worth it. I really like Hassell, but 6 years? C'mon. I seek more offense from him next season.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> That was before I knew he can be a part of their offense, he barely averaged over 6 points a game right before he was signed. I guess he had to work hard to make his re-signings worth it. I really like Hassell, but 6 years? C'mon. I seek more offense from him next season.


this is true... 6 is probably (well definately) pushing it, but hes a good player for this team, he hustles and plays hard on the defensive end.
i dont think his offense will be any better next season because it looks like we may be bringing in another scoring type player.
10 ppg is all we need from an energized hassel coming off the bench next year


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think they are upgrades at all.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> this is true... 6 is probably (well definately) pushing it, but hes a good player for this team, he hustles and plays hard on the defensive end.
> i dont think his offense will be any better next season because it looks like we may be bringing in another scoring type player.
> 10 ppg is all we need from an energized hassel coming off the bench next year


I suppose. He certainly would be a benefit off bench, though.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> I don't think they are upgrades at all.


I agree, both have negatives, neither are a huge upgrade, and why trade a swingman when thats what we'll prolly draft.


----------

